# PSI Classic Elite Fountain Pen



## Jswalters (Nov 3, 2022)

Does anyone know, right off hand, what this nib size is for this PSI fountain pen?
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## wimkluck (Nov 3, 2022)

I don't see a fountain pen.
Sorry did not read the first line psi .........


----------



## Darios (Nov 3, 2022)

From their Q&A buried on the 2nd page of questions, from their listing for the Elite2

"The fountain nib furnished is a #5 size and any nib dealer on-line will fit you with the correct mounting."

Of course, 6 months earlier the same staffer said it was a #6.

I'd recommend asking your own question to clarify.  PSI has always been very responsive to my questions.


----------



## Jswalters (Nov 4, 2022)

Thank you Darios


----------

